# Mosquitos



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello I was wondering if mosquitos pose any harm to our little ones? There is one in my house I cannot seem to get. I am worried if it can pose any danger to my parakeets. And if anyone has any homemade tips and tricks to capture the mosquitos and stop itching.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, mosquitoes are a thread to budgies just as they are to humans and other animals. 
Mosquitoes can carry West Nile virus which can infect domestic birds.
Do you best to keep your bird protected from mosquitoes. 
If you take him or her outside in a cage outside on an unprotected deck, potential exposure of your bird to mosquito bites greatly increases. 
An outdoor aviary may require an additional layer of screening.

http://www.thehealthsite.com/diseas...ome-remedies-to-keep-your-home-mosquito-free/*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Bernie, to ensure they will not be affected, I would get a large bit of netting and put it over their cage cover at night, ensuring there are no open spots. That way the bubs can't be snuck up on in the wee hours :thumbsup:


----------

